# Two Snakes In One Night!



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We've had an exciting evening. DW was reading to the kids while I took out the trash. While I was taking out the trash I noticed a small king snake with its tail sticking out from under my bike case that is by the trash can. I grabbed the tail and pulled it out, it rolled into a ball and did not try to strike. I poked at it a couple of more times, it just rolled around and made to attempt to bite. So I picked it up and put it in the palm of my hand. It just layed there so I brought it in to show the kids. DW found a tupperware bowl to put it in, it just layed there too. For a while at least. The shock of being captured wore off and "King", as 8 year old DD has now named it, began crawling up the side of the bowl. At this point DW was wishing she had found the lid to the bowl! After some scrambling we found the lid. The kids all enjoyed looking at King and holding the lidded container. Evenutally put it in an old aquarium, not sure if we will keep him, or give him to DD's teacher as a class room pet.

After getting the kids settled down and ready for bed again I let the dogs out back. Then I noticed a funny looking stick next to the garden hose. Not a big stick 18-20 inched, but this stick had rattles on the end! We quickly got the dogs back in. Amaizingly none of them were bitten. DD watched the snake while I got my pellet rifle out of the trailer. It had crawled into the grass, but DD told me right where it went in. After looking I was able to see it, but I could not see its head. I shot it once in the middle of its length, it let out a loud hiss. Then I had DW come out and hold the flash light and I was able to shoot it in the head, killing it. I put the body in an old plastic trash can and put the can in the bed of the truck.

The kids are finally getting to bed, what a fun night! We now plan on letting King go out back to see if he can take care of some of the bad snakes. I think I'll have a cold one!


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

My 21 yo got a rattlesnake last night too. It was a very cool rattlesnake. We were in the lower 60 upper 50s. What was surprising is it wasn't a diamond back, but he thought maybe a prairie rattler. I am just glad he got it. It was right outside my barn! I do not like those critters in my barn.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I d rather shovel snow than have rattle snakes in my yard


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I d rather shovel snow than have rattle snakes in my yard


Same here!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I d rather shovel snow than have rattle snakes in my yard


You can shoot snakes. Shootin' snow doesn't do much.

That said, unless it is a poisonous one in the yard, I mostly let'em be. They're just trying to make living, same as we are.

Sluggo


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I d rather shovel snow than have rattle snakes in my yard


x 100000000000


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You know all those signs at the Nat'l Parks/Monuments that say "Snakes -- stay on trails"? Well, we were on the trail, actually on the sidewalk and darn near stepped on this little guy while walking to the ruins at Tuzigoot Nat'l Monument in Clarkdale, AZ two weeks ago. If I wasn't near the rangers and didn't have tennis shoes on, he would have been history. I hate snakes -- especially rattlesnakes.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

If they are not near the house I let them be. They take care of the rodents and such. If we call our local fire department they will come and remove them for you. In the 7 years we have lived here we have seen 4. Two of them the FD came and removed for us. This and one other would have been gone before they could have responded.

Unless I have to shovel the snakes, I'll take them over snow any day!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

vdub said:


> You know all those signs at the Nat'l Parks/Monuments that say "Snakes -- stay on trails"? Well, we were on the trail, actually on the sidewalk and darn near stepped on this little guy while walking to the ruins at Tuzigoot Nat'l Monument in Clarkdale, AZ two weeks ago. If I wasn't near the rangers and didn't have tennis shoes on, he would have been history. I hate snakes -- especially rattlesnakes.


Ayup. Every place we stayed in NM had signs - numerous signs - warning of snakes. Kaia is snake-wise; if there were any close she knew it and let us know.

Worst-tempered critter I ever saw - not counting my DMIL - was a Mexican black rattler. That three foot of attitude would have chased a Brahma bull.

Sluggo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think I would want to run into that critter either

Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I HATE SNAKES !! UGH


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know. Wake up on Christmas morning to a yard full of white snow ---- or one with killer Rattlers????

I'm in AZ but do not care of the snakes.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I d rather shovel snow than have rattle snakes in my yard


Bring on the snakes! I do NOT like cold, much less snow! I can deal with snakes. Snow makes me crazy and life crazy around here. I don't mind snakes as long as they are not poison. Those have to die by what ever method I can find. A couple of years ago I had 3 rather LARGE bull snakes in the barn. Large being just a shade under 8 ft. I know the length because they were stretched out beside an 8ft sheet of plywood. As I was hotfooting it to get the camera in the far very dark corner of the barn I glimpsed a coil, it was a small rattlesnake. Don't believe it when people say bull snakes will run rattlesnakes! All I took was pictures of the big snakes the other one well he had to die. 
Nola


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks, but I'll stick with fires, floods and earthquakes!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

What a night.







Now get that King snake back into the yard to hunt/eat rattlers!









Thanks for the story!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thanks, but I'll stick with fires, floods and earthquakes!


Sometimes the truth is sort of funny, huh?


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I would rather fight a blizzard than see a snake any time. It does not matter what kind of snake either. I don't like critters without any legs.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

redmonaz said:


> We've had an exciting evening. DW was reading to the kids while I took out the trash. While I was taking out the trash I noticed a small king snake with its tail sticking out from under my bike case that is by the trash can. I grabbed the tail and pulled it out, it rolled into a ball and did not try to strike. I poked at it a couple of more times, it just rolled around and made to attempt to bite. So I picked it up and put it in the palm of my hand. It just layed there so I brought it in to show the kids. DW found a tupperware bowl to put it in, it just layed there too. For a while at least. The shock of being captured wore off and "King", as 8 year old DD has now named it, began crawling up the side of the bowl. At this point DW was wishing she had found the lid to the bowl! After some scrambling we found the lid. The kids all enjoyed looking at King and holding the lidded container. Evenutally put it in an old aquarium, not sure if we will keep him, or give him to DD's teacher as a class room pet.
> 
> After getting the kids settled down and ready for bed again I let the dogs out back. Then I noticed a funny looking stick next to the garden hose. Not a big stick 18-20 inched, but this stick had rattles on the end! We quickly got the dogs back in. Amaizingly none of them were bitten. DD watched the snake while I got my pellet rifle out of the trailer. It had crawled into the grass, but DD told me right where it went in. After looking I was able to see it, but I could not see its head. I shot it once in the middle of its length, it let out a loud hiss. Then I had DW come out and hold the flash light and I was able to shoot it in the head, killing it. I put the body in an old plastic trash can and put the can in the bed of the truck.
> 
> The kids are finally getting to bed, what a fun night! We now plan on letting King go out back to see if he can take care of some of the bad snakes. I think I'll have a cold one!


redmonaz- Sounds like some night! Up here in Alaska we don't have a snake issue, thank God!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

fourwalls said:


> I would rather fight a blizzard than see a snake any time. It does not matter what kind of snake either. I don't like critters without any legs.


x2!


----------

